# Some of my photography: thoughts?



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 26, 2013)

I need a new lens. But since I don't have 1600 bucks laying around for that f2.8 telephoto... i'm making do. 

Flickr: amosunknown's Photostream


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2013)

You have some really neat photo's there. I've browsed through quite a few of them, but I'll be back to look through some more, for sure. Do you rodeo, or just like to watch them?


----------



## Gargh (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the one titled 'Smokies creek'. I wanted to step through the screen and climb the stream bed


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 26, 2013)

Pulease. I was born a poor white girl in the midwest. I couldn't even convince the family patriarch to let me put a horse on the place until I was 17. I have always loved the rodeo though. Its just so American. Like soldiers and football. Only better smelling. I love the action of it. But it has to be APR PBR or other national sanctions. I'm not into the prison rodeos where its a gala of animal cruelty and the like.


----------



## John_O (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't have the fastest computer but from most of the images I saw, they are very good!!! Oh and personally, even though I do have a 2.8 lens  I think they are over rated for 90 % of photography. I rarely open up any more than F/5.6 anyway.


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 26, 2013)

I would only need it for my low light action shoots- like the rodeo. All the bull riding is always after dark. Stadium lighting- even indoors, just never cuts it for the settings I need to get he flying grit and cartwheeling cowboys. What are you shooting with? Canon or Nikon?


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 26, 2013)

dragon cloud | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Guys, seriously, how lucky is this shot? This is only edited to increase contrast. I rolled up on this cloud and got a few shots of it last fall. OMG. OMG! its a dragon cloud! hahahaha!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2013)

Now _*that's*_ a cloud! Very neat.


----------



## John_O (Jul 26, 2013)

Sparktheunknown said:


> I would only need it for my low light action shoots- like the rodeo. All the bull riding is always after dark. Stadium lighting- even indoors, just never cuts it for the settings I need to get he flying grit and cartwheeling cowboys. What are you shooting with? Canon or Nikon?



I use Canons, for no other reason then that's the first brand I bought.


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 26, 2013)

Ditto. I grew up on an old canon 35mm. I loved that thing.


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a solution for low light action from a distance that doesn't involve a new lens?


----------



## escorial (Jul 27, 2013)

very American Pie..liked the rodeo.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 3, 2013)

Sparktheunknown said:


> Does anyone have a solution for low light action from a distance that doesn't involve a new lens?



Have you tried . . . (digs up what little knowledge of cameras is dredged away) . . . widening the aperture?

Anyway the photos are great, especially the shots of nature. That misty river near the top and some of the interesting clouds further down are particularly enticing because it feels as if the shots have such purpose behind them — you're not showing us a river, you're showing us _the_ river, the only one of its kind.


----------



## WackedWes (Aug 12, 2013)

These are some amazing photos! I've been wondering, how do you get such clear pictures of the night sky like those first two?? I've tried time and again, but never been able to get a good starry night. What f-stop and shutter speed do you usually use? ISO? I absolutely love your picture of the sunlight streaming through the shimmering clouds over a forest bordered field.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 23, 2013)

You have a good eye for composition, color, and general aesthetics.  If I could make one recommendation it would be to remove some of the similar and/or duplicate pictures.  For example, there were 5 or 6 of a river that were similar, numerous similar rodeo shots, etc. that could be removed.  The collection is of great quality, but could be made better with some filtering.  That way, one could scroll down and see a variety of unique and interesting photos.


----------



## With intensity (Aug 23, 2013)

Spark the unknown,
I did not look at your photos.  And since I am not 100% sure you aren't just trying to be funny I wont say much here save this thought;
This is "writing forum"... why does this website have a section for other kinds of arts?  Is this the Walmart of creative writing websites?  "Drop by and get your critique done and have your photos fluffed while you wait!"   I have no one to blame but myself.

Your comment "like soldiers and football only smells better" is frightening or hysterical.  Still trying to decide.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Intensity, while the site is primarily about writing it also includes other creative endeavours, considering how closely-tied writing is to other forms of art and how easily the lines can be blurred. Instead of imposing strict limitations, we simply have creative boards to accommodate all forms of art and expression.


----------



## With intensity (Aug 24, 2013)

I see.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 24, 2013)

With intensity said:


> Spark the unknown,
> I did not look at your photos.  And since I am not 100% sure you aren't just trying to be funny I wont say much here save this thought;
> This is "writing forum"... why does this website have a section for other kinds of arts?  Is this the Walmart of creative writing websites?  "Drop by and get your critique done and have your photos fluffed while you wait!"   I have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> Your comment "like soldiers and football only smells better" is frightening or hysterical.  Still trying to decide.



One great thing about the free market is you are free to stay or leave as you please.  I'm sure there is a forum that will suit your needs specifically, and if not you can create one!


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 16, 2013)

I was impressed!  Nice album.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 22, 2014)

Great photos. I'm not into rodeos, as I've had my fill (and don't think the smell is any better 


But the natural world serenity scenes really draw me in.


Keep up the good work,
LeeC


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice photos!  

 :cat:


----------



## Cran (Apr 6, 2014)

A generation or two back, you would have been earning a decent living with your skills - good eye, good hand, great sense of composition. 



Sparktheunknown said:


> I would only need it for my low light  action shoots- like the rodeo. All the bull riding is always after dark.  Stadium lighting- even indoors, just never cuts it for the settings I  need to get he flying grit and cartwheeling cowboys.


Much simpler, and less expensive, to stock up on higher ISO film for low light work. ISO 400 is (still) relatively widely available; for ISOs of 800 or higher, you would probably have to find a dedicated supplier (film stockist). Another option is to go digital for low light work. 



With intensity said:


> This is "writing forum"... why does this website have a section for other kinds of arts?


This question should have been asked of me, not of a member. 

Why?
Because many writers are not just writers but creative artists in many fields.
Because many writers work better with, or are inspired by, images, music, or other forms of creativity.
Because writers serious about getting published also need to think about image, design, artwork; all things that go with writing or the published package.
Because sometimes even writers need to step outside.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 7, 2014)

Better lenses might be nice, but you have a fine eye, and that counts for more than hardware. 

I'm only a so-so photographer but make up for it in post-processing. Moon Plane especially caught my eye, and my retouchers brain immediately saw this revision (if you don't like others messing with your images, say the word and I'll make it vanish):


----------

